# Exposure and focusing help with tilt/shift lenses



## Steve Todd (Jan 3, 2013)

I just purchased a TS-E 24 II. I know exposure is usually best set before applying any T/S adjustments. However, there seems to be a lot of difference in the actual exposures, even when using this method. I set exposure using only the Manual mode (all manual, no auto ISO!), which works pretty well. Does anyone have a method they use to speed-up the exposure accuracy process?

Also, I have found that focusing in manual exposure mode, can be difficult in Live-View using the exposure simulation mode (too dark). So I do not use it (exp sim) except in bright sunlight. For tripod-mounted shots I have found some workarounds. However, I plan on doing a lot of handheld work with this lens too where I will be focusing strictly through the viewfinder. Any suggestions or methods out there that have worked well for you? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heptagon (Jan 3, 2013)

I use Av mode for focusing and flip over when done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2013)

FWIW, while TS movements affect metering through the viewfinder, Live View metering is unaffected, so autoexposure works normally in Live View. That's my preferred mode of shooting with a TS-E lens - live view on a tripod, 10x manual focusing. The few times I've shot the TS-E 24L II handheld, I've also used Live View.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 3, 2013)

For focusing, I try to use natural/constant lighting when possible so that I can shoot fast and bracket my focus. I hand hold and get focus where I think it should be and then back it off a bit and start shooting while slowing moving the focus the other direction. This gives me about a dozen shots with several of them being just where I want them. Obviously this won't work for all subject matters but it works for me.

I chimp the shot and review the histogram to get exposure correct. That is the fastest way for me. I use the 90 TS-E with a 1DX or 1D4.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, while TS movements affect metering through the viewfinder, Live View metering is unaffected, so autoexposure works normally in Live View. That's my preferred mode of shooting with a TS-E lens - live view on a tripod, 10x manual focusing. The few times I've shot the TS-E 24L II handheld, I've also used Live View.



+1. When doing stitching, I get the LV settings first, then dial them manually.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 3, 2013)

When shooting very close up, I use the "move your body" method of focusing. For these lips shots I used the 90 TS-E with an extension tube (25mm I think) for a macro look. I acquired focus manually and then moved my camera closer and further from the subject by leaning and would shoot when I had it just right. This allowed me to compensate for the model moving slightly. Using a tripod would have made me force the model to not move which is near impossible for these types of shots.


----------



## agierke (Jan 3, 2013)

@studio1930

nice shots. that is a talented makeup artist! looks like a really fun shoot


----------



## Steve Todd (Jan 3, 2013)

My thanks to all of you for your assistance and shared experience with these unique lenses. I look forward to giving your suggestions/techniques a try.

Happy Shooting!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

While contemplating throwing an assist at a friend by photographing his business for marketing purposes, I thought I would see what info CR had to offer with regard to TS-E lenses. Wow! You guys are having way more fun with them than I was hoping for shooting a boring oil change place!

So my question: Am I correct in assuming that if I were to rent a TS-E lens to shoot a basic building type shot, is the popular Canon 24 TS lens the one to go for? Any other tips? I know the basics but otherwise I've never shot with one and thought this would be a nice little learning adventure. I figured I would test it out, shoot his business, shoot some friends, shoot the dog's butt, you know all the must have shots. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So my question: Am I correct in assuming that if I were to rent a TS-E lens to shoot a basic building type shot, is the popular Canon 24 TS lens the one to go for?



Depends on if 24mm is wide enough. In urban settings, sometimes you cannot back up far enough...


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > So my question: Am I correct in assuming that if I were to rent a TS-E lens to shoot a basic building type shot, is the popular Canon 24 TS lens the one to go for?
> ...



Could always use the 17 with/without the 1.4x.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Feb 9, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> While contemplating throwing an assist at a friend by photographing his business for marketing purposes, I thought I would see what info CR had to offer with regard to TS-E lenses. Wow! You guys are having way more fun with them than I was hoping for shooting a boring oil change place!
> 
> So my question: Am I correct in assuming that if I were to rent a TS-E lens to shoot a basic building type shot, is the popular Canon 24 TS lens the one to go for? Any other tips? I know the basics but otherwise I've never shot with one and thought this would be a nice little learning adventure. I figured I would test it out, shoot his business, shoot some friends, shoot the dog's butt, you know all the must have shots. Thanks.



Shoot the dog's butt....too funny but sounds like a challenge and maybe someone should start a posting some results..!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > So my question: Am I correct in assuming that if I were to rent a TS-E lens to shoot a basic building type shot, is the popular Canon 24 TS lens the one to go for?
> ...



But at least I can hopefully get the dog to move forward a few steps! ;D


----------

